# I think Chloe has an abcess on her bottom :(



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry for the gross subject matter!

I just had miss Chloe on my lap getting rubs of her fat little pink tummy when I noticed a swelling almost the size of a grape just to the left of her bottom. It's red and she flinches when I press on it. I know it wasn't there yesterday as she was at the vet for her vaccination and had her temperature taken so surely the vet would have seen it. Also she gets very frequent tummy rubs so I would have seen it if it was there last night.

I'm guessing its an abcessed anal gland but it seems strange for her to get one at only 15 weeks old??? Anyone else had such a young Chi get one?

Luckily my vet is open late tomorrow night so I can take her in after work. If it gets any worse tonight I will consider taking her to the emergency vet.

I'm sad coz i've just done a bit of reading about the problem and it seems that once it starts it tends to be an ongoing thing. Hopefully this is a one off and doesn't continue to be a problem for the little miss


----------



## thea2003 (Mar 26, 2010)

Could it be a prolapsed rectum? Whatever it is, i would get her to the vet asap especially if it seems to be bothering her or she quits eat drinking or eliminating.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like an impacted anal gland. Very very painful. Take her in as soon as you can and they will express it and pack it with ointment. You will have to keep a close eye on it. She may need a high fiber food for awhile to help her express the glands when she poops.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is Chloe? You can soak the abcess in warm water, and maybe it would drain---I had a chihuahua that I had to give 'sitz' baths to! This was after it was drained. The vet wanted it to 'remain open' and I had to very gently open the scab each morning and night. She was VERY good about it though. After the 2nd day, not much came out, and by the end of the week, the vet let it dry out. Said we'd done a great job. Never came back! Sue


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

This morning it looks the same as last night only with less skin on it because she has been licking it. She's eating, drinking, walking and eliminating as normal but the lump is painful to the touch. She's booked in to the vet for 6.30pm tonight. Hopefully Axle will give her a break today so she can rest.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope all is ok update us when you can.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Sarah, how's little Chloe doing?
Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chloe saw the vet tonight and was such a trooper!

Vet says it's not anal glands, its a bit further down that that and she checked them and they weren't blocked.

It's either an abcess (but she doesn't know of what because its in an odd spot) or a hernia (but it doesn't push in like a hernia).

She's on antibiotics and I have to take her back in 2 days. If it's an abcess it should have responded to the antibiotics by then. If it's a hernia she will need a surgery, they will spay her at the same time since she will be anethesetized anyway. She's 16 weeks on wednesday so it's a bit soon but if it means going under one less time i guess its for the best.

She's in an Elizabethan collar because she has licked the lump raw. Axle is obsessed with the collar and won't leave her alone. I might have to leave her locked in the bathroom while we're at work tomorrow if he keeps it up.

She's being such a good sport. She didn't cry when the vet examined her and she stopped messing with the collar after 5 mins. She took her medicine mixed with a bit of scrambled egg which is her favorite food in the world.

Hopefully it's just an abcess and she will be on the mend soon!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope its something cleared up by the antibiotics. Fast healing vibes for Chloe!


----------

